# Pets Spark & I-clenz, natural sup to remove tear staining?



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to keep you guys reading yet another tear staining topic. I believe many of us had already recommended thousand and one ways of removing that hideous ugly topic that plagued maltese owners ever since our babies come into our house. I am so sicked of using chemicals to treat my maltese stains when they come and till today, I have no idea what really caused them even after doing what I should be doing after reading up all these years of maltese tearing sources.

I have stopped using any products that contain a single chemical and also pretty sick of feeding them supplements that once you stop, the stains come back again.

I have heard that petalive, i-clenz and pets sparks are from natural sources and you need not feed them everyday unlike many chemicals products. I want my malteses to live in healthy and natural way and if they can get out of that staining thing I would be glad.

Let me just link that 2 products here :
http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/icl...ear-stains.html
http://www.petsspark.com/product_details.php

Does anyone heard anything or have tried them with good results? I mean I would rather see them in red than to give them something that I am not sure what would happen to their health in the long run. The petsspark guy assure me that it will work 100% and usually seen results in within 1 week.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't bother looking at the first link, but the 2nd link (PetsSpark) is an antibiotic -- it contains Tylosin. It's no different than Angel's Eyes other than it contains a lot more nonsense ingredients.

All of these types of "stain removers" are a joke to me -- they don't work, some aren't safe, and it doesn't address the underlying problem which could be food or airborne allergies, blocked tear ducts, shape of eye, etc.

You'd be better off taking your pup to the vet to check the eyes.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

The petspark have 2 formulas, the 1 that is available near my place is the vegetarian 1 so there isn't any tylosin.

Sad to say the vets around me do not give any constructive suggestions except going for expensive surgery followed by more medication. :smmadder: 

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 30 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823898


> I didn't bother looking at the first link, but the 2nd link (PetsSpark) is an antibiotic -- it contains Tylosin. It's no different than Angel's Eyes other than it contains a lot more nonsense ingredients.
> 
> All of these types of "stain removers" are a joke to me -- they don't work, some aren't safe, and it doesn't address the underlying problem which could be food or airborne allergies, blocked tear ducts, shape of eye, etc.
> 
> You'd be better off taking your pup to the vet to check the eyes.[/B]


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Tear staining is the bain of Maltese ownership. Personally, after having used every product I could find, I just use a warm wash cloth and Spa lavish. I've had very bad experiences with other 'products'.

I did take my Athena to a veternary opthomologist and suggest you do the same. Regular vets are pretty much just guessing on the tear staining issue. After 5 years I've concluded that her staining is primarily due to seasonal environmental issues (it comes and goes). I keep her face clean and trimmed. When it gets really bad I give her a long course of Flagel.

Otherwise I'd advise you to stay away from any products.

mary anna herk adn theena


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Malsam @ Aug 30 2009, 05:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823956


> The petspark have 2 formulas, the 1 that is available near my place is the vegetarian 1 so there isn't any tylosin.
> 
> Sad to say the vets around me do not give any constructive suggestions except going for expensive surgery followed by more medication. :smmadder:
> 
> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 30 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823898





> I didn't bother looking at the first link, but the 2nd link (PetsSpark) is an antibiotic -- it contains Tylosin. It's no different than Angel's Eyes other than it contains a lot more nonsense ingredients.
> 
> All of these types of "stain removers" are a joke to me -- they don't work, some aren't safe, and it doesn't address the underlying problem which could be food or airborne allergies, blocked tear ducts, shape of eye, etc.
> 
> You'd be better off taking your pup to the vet to check the eyes.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

This is taken directly from the PetsSpark website:

" - Ingredients in the VEGETARIAN formula: Flaxseed, Blackstrap Molasses, Rice Bran, Primary Dried Yeast, Sunflower Seed, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Carrot, Barley Grass Leaf Powder, Zinc Monomethionine, Dried Kelp, Soy Lecithin, Garlic, Chromium Yeast, Selenium Yeast, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Cobalamin (Vitamin B12), Yucca Sidigera Extract and Tylosin Tartrate BP for Veterinary use. "

It appears that all formulas have Tylosin in them.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

hmm...this is so misleading. Ya you got that from the faq rite? The main page pop up link to their vegi formula didn't state the tylosin at all. So disappointing with the honesty of this product :-(


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Malsam @ Aug 30 2009, 08:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824008


> hmm...this is so misleading. Ya you got that from the faq rite? The main page pop up link to their vegi formula didn't state the tylosin at all. So disappointing with the honesty of this product :-([/B]


Yes, I got that info from the FAQ section of the website, and it is very misleading. I was very curious about the formulas because I didn't see anything in it that would aid in clearing up tear stains internally...on the main page, when you just click on each formula, it says it "contains" Flaxseed, Blackstrap Molasses, etc...but usually you will see "Ingredients:" rather than just "contains". Just like on dog food, the front of the bag may say "contains no grains" or "contains Omega 3", but that is not the entire list of ingredients.

Besides that, the website looked like another gimmick site anyway. LOL


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I was not happy about self-medicating my pups with antibiotics, either. There were two suppliers (importers) of Angels' Eyes in the UK but both of them were breaking the law because of the tylosin aspect and had to "cease and desist forthwith" LOL. Now one of them is supplying a product called Angels' Delight (naughty but wth) that was developed in the UK but not actually for tear stains ... 
QUOTE


> It wasn't initially designed as a tear stain product rather a food supplement that helps with bladder stones, cataracts, patella slipping, arthritis,bowel conditions and skin conditions, it just happened that customers noticed that it also helped remove tear stains in their dogs.
> ...
> Important info
> 
> ...


Admittedly it reads like the pseudo-science often seen in cosmetic commercials but I have started sprinkling it in my Shih Tzu's food. She has been thoroughly examined by two vets (one an opthalmic vet) but they did not discover a particular physical cause for her excessive tearing... no blocked tear ducts, no allergic reactions etc. etc. It is early days yet but there has been some/a little improvement with the powder and the paste works particularly well in reducing existing stains when painted on them.

Available in the US : http://bologneseofphoenix.com/shop/index.php?categoryID=82


----------

